# Corel, Mengentext in Kurven umwandeln



## einzige (19. August 2003)

Kann man eigentlich in Corel Mengentext in Kurven umwandeln und wenn ja, wie und ab welcher Version ?

einzige


----------



## addïct (20. August 2003)

Also bei meiner Version (10) geht es mit Rechts-Klick -> "In grafischen Text konvertieren" (oder Strg+F8) und dann auf "Anordnen" -> "In Kurven konvertieren" (oder Strg+Q).


----------



## einzige (20. August 2003)

Soweit bin auch schon. Ich habe aber Effekte wie Initiale und ein Bild von dem Text umfließen lassen. Bei grafischen Text gehen diese Effekte verloren.
Ich muß aber den Text zum drucken aufbereiten, sprich in Kurven umwandeln.
Gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit.
Danke trotzdem
einzige


----------



## KarlC (21. August 2003)

Hi einzige,

bei Initial dürfte das überhaupt kein Problem sein, müsste gehen mit
markieren
>anordnen
>in kurven konvertieren.

bei umfließenden Text könnte es sein, dass du den Text erst vom Objekt trennen musst, sonst wie gehabt.

Grüssle
Karl


----------



## einzige (23. August 2003)

Hallo

vielen Dank für den Tip.
Werde es gleich ausprobieren.

cu
einzige


----------



## boesewicht (25. August 2003)

Mahlzeit ! 

Mengentext in Corel .....


----------

